# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκών κυρίαρχων καναρινιών

## xXx

*Σε όλες τι περιπτώσεις του πρώτου πίνακα (4 πιθανές διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκών κυρίαρχων πουλιών) παρατηρούμε την ύπαρξη μη βιώσιμων νεοσσών για αυτό και η διασταύρωση αυτή δεν ενδείκνυται. Γενικότερα στους πίνακες όπου παρατηρούνται ποσοστά για παράδειγμα 25% ή 50% ή 100% κλπ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις διασταυρώσεις (δεν υπάρχει παράγοντας θνησιμότητας). Σε αντίθεση με αυτό, όπου στους πίνακες φαίνονται ποσοστά κλασματικά για παράδειγμα 1/3 ή 1/6 ή 1/12 υπεισέρχεται πάντα παράγοντας θνησιμότητας και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται.
Τίποτα βέβαια δεν είναι απαγορευτικό στις προθέσεις του καθενός απλά προτείνεται η αποφυγή κάποιων διασταυρώσεων.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να πάρει λευκά κυρίαρχα πουλιά καλό είναι να διασταυρώσει λευκό κυρίαρχο πουλί με καθαρό κίτρινο και όχι λευκό κυρίαρχο με λευκό κυρίαρχο.
Η μόνη δυνατότητα να πάρει κάποιος πουλιά λευκά υπολειπόμενα από τη διασταύρωση δύο πουλιών κυρίαρχων λευκών θεωρητικά είναι όταν και τα δύο αυτά πουλιά είναι φορείς του λευκού υπολειπόμενου.*



*ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ (2 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl+ = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ

ΛΕΥΚΑ (4 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL/bl+/bl+ = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ
BL+/BL/bl+/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ
BL+/BL+/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ’’
BL+/BL/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥ’’


Οι υπόλοιποι τρεις δυνατοί γονότυποι εξαιρούνται BL/BL/bl/bl, BL/BL/bl+/bl και BL/BL/bl+/bl+ , αφού η παρουσία του BL γονιδίου 2 φορές είναι θανατηφόρα.*

*Το ακόλουθο παράδειγμα είναι χαρακτηριστικό για το γονίδιο BL που είναι θανατηφόρο σε ομοζυγωτή κατάσταση (BL/BL)
Θεωρητικά, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν 4 είδη της νεοσσών:
BL+/BL+
BL+/BL
BL/BL+ και 
BL/BL.

Δηλαδή:

25% BL+/ BL + (κίτρινo)
50% BL+/ BL ή BL/BL + (λευκό κυρίαρχο)
τα δύο πιο πάνω αποτελούν τα (jeunes viables)=βιώσιμοι νεοσσοί της ακόλουθης φωτογραφίας και

25% της BL/BL (μη βιώσιμα)
που αποτελούν τα (non viable)=μη βιώσιμοι νεοσσοί της ακόλουθης φωτογραφίας

Που θα οδηγούσε σε σχέση: 25% κίτρινο, 50% λευκό κυρίαρχο και 25% νεκρά-''μη βιώσιμα''.

Αλλά τα ''μη βιώσιμα''  είναι πουλιά που γεννιούνται και πεθαίνουν αμέσως ή πουλιά που πεθαίνουν μέσα στο αυγό, είναι πουλιά κατά κάποιο τρόπο "ανύπαρκτα".

Ως εκ τούτου τα ''νέα'' ποσοστά είναι  2/3  λευκό κυρίαρχο και 1/3 κίτρινo, τα οποία και θα επιζήσουν τελικά, 75% συνολικά από τη γέννα ή 3/4 των νεοσσών θεωρητικά.
*

----------

